# USA Trains and Aristo switch problem



## Rick Allen (Jun 7, 2015)

Hi guys...I need some advice. I have two brand new large radius USA Trains switches that I bought in York, PA from Charlie this past March. I got around to installing them this week and both have a dead short right out of the box. I removed the switch machines and disconnected the three wires running from the motor to the rails and the short went away. The switch runs fine except the frog is no longer powered. I really don't care for the switch machine anyway as I've heard they don't hold up well outside. I just need to power the Frogs now. What's a good way to do this without creating another short? 

This morning I installed an Aristo large radius Y in the layout and right out of the box it has the same problem. It doesn't have a switch machine but does have a lot of wiring on the bottom side. Do I need to rewire it?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

2 different problems.

The USAT switch has known electrical problems... if you are running DC, then you need a switch machine with contacts in it, so I'd look at a Piko switch machine.

The Aristo should work, make sure the microswitch is triggering, you can see the peg that enables it.

I am writing this assuming you mean both switches are #6.... the words "large radius" are not what I am familiar with in terms of how the switch is advertised. Aristo has a "wide radius" line, which are 10' diameter / about #4 frogs. Both manufacturers make 4' diameter clones of the dreaded R1 switch.

Greg


----------

